# Hello everyone



## shezzy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi there guys. I'm not actually a breeder I'm actually on the lookout for a breeder for pet mice (I'll post that else where though) 
Seems finding pet fancy mice is a bit of a nightmare where I'm from, so I thought I'd give on here a shot!  I think'll I'll have a look around and see all the pretty baby mice though! lol

Thanks.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you

:welcome1

Where are you located?


----------



## shezzy (Dec 4, 2011)

hey there  
I'm from Dundee in Scotland


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Natafan (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome


----------

